# Bath bomb review on Etsy



## HerbalEarthling (Oct 30, 2014)

Sooo I was fortunate to get a review, a pretty positive one at that!  But the customer also mentioned in their review that they wished there was more mint leaves in.  I know we must think from our customer's point of view, not our own, but in my opinion, less is more when it comes to botanicals and baths.  I'm afraid to encourage someone to put a large amount of things down their drain and it clogs, overflows, causes water damage, they lose their cat, they get fired... so many things!  Plus the fear of bits of things getting into other *ahem*... places.  Maybe that's just me.

My question to you is, would you politely let them know the reasons on why you don't put more botanicals in your bath bombs or do you guys not worry about that at all?  I understand when we shower/bathe, things go down the drain.  I don't know, what are your thoughts?


----------



## PuddinAndPeanuts (Oct 31, 2014)

I'd send a convo enthusiastically thanking them for the review and fill them in on your reasoning.


----------



## HerbalEarthling (Nov 1, 2014)

Thanks for the advice! I just didn't want to seem like I'm defending myself to a customer. Not that that's a bad thing, but sometimes when people defend themselves, it may come across as argumentative. Do you agree that you shouldn't be putting a whole lot of botanicals down your drain or am I just paranoid?


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Nov 2, 2014)

I think that one review does not mean the end of world. Are you selling a lot of them? Repeat customers on them? If so, then a lot of people like your bath bombs as they are so changing them would be annoying for the bulk of your customers. 

You do not want to anger the bulk of your customers to please one person, not even yourself!


----------



## CaraBou (Nov 2, 2014)

I agree with your instincts, HerbalEarthings; your products should be as eco- and drain-friendly as possible.  It is never too late to do what's right, or to address your higher consciousness (if it has changed).  Just make sure your gratitude balances your confidence.  People trust you to give them a good product,so deliver that _and _humility.  Also, is it possible the reviewer wanted more mint scent rather than the visual leaves?


----------



## HerbalEarthling (Nov 2, 2014)

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> I think that one review does not mean the end of world. Are you selling a lot of them? Repeat customers on them? If so, then a lot of people like your bath bombs as they are so changing them would be annoying for the bulk of your customers.
> 
> You do not want to anger the bulk of your customers to please one person, not even yourself!



I've only made a few sales total on Etsy and so far, no repeat customers. The mint ones are really strong in scent and in their review they mentioned that they loved how powerful the scent was but wished there were more mint leaves. I'm not going to change though because as you said, I'm not changing for just one person. None are repeat customers yet. As someone mentioned on the Etsy forum, I know what the formulas should be.

Thanks for letting me talk this through "out loud". I was just peeved because I got 2 4-star reviews back to back. From the sound of the first 4-star, it should have been a 5 star, as they said the salve worked well on their dry skin, better than anything on the market. 

Can't win 'em all


----------



## HerbalEarthling (Nov 2, 2014)

CaraBou said:


> I agree with your instincts, HerbalEarthings; your products should be as eco- and drain-friendly as possible.  It is never too late to do what's right, or to address your higher consciousness (if it has changed).  Just make sure your gratitude balances your confidence.  People trust you to give them a good product,so deliver that _and _humility.  Also, is it possible the reviewer wanted more mint scent rather than the visual leaves?



I'm keeping my formula the same, I am going to address this customer by putting a little ditty in my description about our products not containing an excess amount of botanicals because of the risk of... Maybe the customer will see it, maybe they won't. They definitely mentioned though that even though the scent was powerful, they wished there were more mint leaves. Thanks for the sound advice, it's so nice to belong to a community that understands.


----------



## jade-15 (Nov 3, 2014)

HerbalEarthling said:


> Thanks for the advice! I just didn't want to seem like I'm defending myself to a customer. Not that that's a bad thing, but sometimes when people defend themselves, it may come across as argumentative. Do you agree that you shouldn't be putting a whole lot of botanicals down your drain or am I just paranoid?



IMHO it depends on how often you are using botanicals and how often you bath/shower to "flush it out".  Especially with botanicals and "natural" things that have a chance of decomposing.

If you do want to respond, I suggest something like "thanks for your review, I'll bear it in mind however I am wary of adding too much because of ..."
To me, that doesn't sound defensive or argumentative but explanatory.


----------



## Saponista (Nov 4, 2014)

I am always of the opinion that less is more, no one wants to spend hours cleaning botanical scum off the sides of the bath. Especially if the bath has been a lovely relaxing one.  I would just politely give her your reasons for making them the way you do and thank her for the review.


----------

